# period after the m-c bleeding



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

does your cycle go back to the normal (mine was roughly 28day cycle) straight after a m/c? or can it take a while to settle back down again?


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

mine came about 30 days after m/c. which is about normal cycle length. i think it really varies though.


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

was that after you stopped the m/c bleed or from the beginning as we'd normally count it?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

mine started 28 days after the mc, I didn't have much bleeding after mc only a few days max. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I had a missed miscarriage and the baby was removed at 17+1. I produced milk 2 days later.
The baby was removed on the 12th November and my first natural period was the 1st January - I then was back to 28 day regularly.

All the hormones (HCG, Oestrogen, progesterone and prolactin) need to drop to pre-pregnancy levels before the next ovulatory cycle commences.
It depends on how high your hormone levels have got when that is.

You can monitor cervical mucus - once it peaks at ovulation you will have a period 2 weeks later.


----------

